# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  التحكيم في العقود الدولية

## محمد محيى الدين

*ا**لتحكيم في العقود الدولية للانشاءات مع بعض احكام التحكيم الدولية المتعلقة بها*
منقول 
*(1** تتميز أعمال التشييد والبناء بأن تنفيذها يستغرق مدة طويلة ، وتحتاج إلى أكثر من عقد ، (وقد يتم ذلك فى صورة عقود منفصلة ، أو سلسلة من العقود ، أو مجموعة من العقود) بين أكثر من طرف محلى وأجنبى وأكثـر من تخصص فنى ، وتخصص لها رؤوس أموال طائلة ، وتشارك العديد من المؤسسات المالية الوطنية* 
*والدولية فى تمويلها ، الأمر الذى يستلزم تحديد العلاقة بين العملة الوطنية والأجنبية فى وقت نعلم جيداً إلى أى مدى ، وبأى سرعة ، يمكن أن تتغير العلاقة بين العملتين.*

*(2) وبالبناء على ما تقدم ، فإن العقد الدولى للإنشاءات يمكن تعريفه بأنه : العقد الذى يبرم عادة فى شكل شروط عامة أو عقد نموذجى بين مختلفى الجنسية أو متحديها ، إذا كان مكان ابرامه أو أعمال تنفيذه أو مكان وجود محله ، يتعلق بأكثر من نظام قانونى ، أو كان بصدد علاقة دولية تقتضى تبادل الأموال أو الخدمات أو السلع أو أكثر( 1).*

*(3) ونظراً للتطور السريع فى هذه العقود فقد اتسعت رقعة الفراغ التشريعى ، ولذلك تدخلت الهيئـات والتنظيمات المهنية وأعدت عقوداً نموذجية تحقق التوازن والتنسيق بين اطرافها . ومن أمثلة ذلك: نظام عقود الاتحاد الدولى للمهندسين الاستشاريين* *Federation International de Engineers-Conseils (FIDIC**) ، ونظام اتحاد المهندسين الأمريكيين* *US Corps Engineers** ، والعقد الدولى الذى أعده المعهد الملكى للهندسة المدنية* *RIBA** ، وعقد الفيبيت* *FIEEFITP** الذى أعدته المؤسسة الدولية للمشروعات الأور**و**بيـة للمبانى والأشـغال ووافقت على هـذه الشروط أربعين دولة فى مختلف دول العالم.*

*(4)والجدير بالذكر أن الفيديك أصدر عدد من العقود ، كل منها صدر فى كتاب تميز بلون معين ، من ذلك ، الكتاب الأحمر ، وهو خاص لعقد مقاولات أعمال الهندسة المدنية ، وصدر فى طبعات عدة ، كل طبعة تحتوى على تعديل فى بعض مواده يتفق وتطور العصر ، الأول بدأ عام 1977 ، والأخير فى عام 1996 ، وكذلك الكتاب البرتقالى الخاص بعقد التصميم والتشييد وتسليم المفتاح - وذلك فى عام 1995 ، والكتاب الأخضر الخاص بالعقد المختصر (المباشر) ، والكتاب الأصفر الصادر فى عام 1998 الخاص بشروط عقد مقاولات الأعمال الميكانيكية والكهربائية شاملة أعمال التركيبات بالموقع ، والكتاب الأبيض ، الخاص بعقد العميل والاستشارى والصادر فى 1991( 3) .*

*(5)ومن الجدير بالاشـارة أن العقد الدولى للانشاء قد يتم من خلال نظام التعاقد المعروف باسـم نظام (البوت* *BOT**) - ويقصد بهذا النظام أن يتولى مستثمر معين من القطاع الخاص بعـد الترخيص له بذلك من الدولة أو الجهة الحكومية المختصة تشـييد وبناء مشـروع معين من مشروعات البنية الأساسية مثل انشاء (مطار ، أو طريق ، أو محطة كهرباء) وهذا من حسابه الخاص ، على أن يتولى ادارة المشروع بعد بناءه لمدة معينة تتراوح عادة من 30 : 50 سـنة وخلال هذه المدة التى يتولى فيها المستثمر تشغيل المشروع يحصل على تكاليفه التى تكبدها ، وأرباحه من خلال العوائد والرسوم التى يؤديها مستخدموا هذا المشروع بعناصره المختلفة إلى الدولة( 4).*

*(6)وهذا النظـام يمر بمراحل متعددة ، الأولى ابرام اتفاق الامتياز ، بموجبه يتم الحصول على الترخيص ثم الثانية الانشاء والتشييد ، وتتم بمقتضى عقد مقاولة ، عادة يأخذ شكل عقد تسليم المفتاح ، وهذا العقد هو أحد نماذج عقود الفيديك ، والواردة بالكتاب البرتقالى الصادر فى عام 1995 ، ثم الثالثة الإدارة والتشغيل ويثير مشكلات اقتصادية وقانونية كثيرة ثم مرحلة النقل والتحويل.*

*(7)ويستخدم تعبير الـ* *BOT** كما ذكر الاستاذ الدكتور / محمد أبو العينين للدلالة على مجموعة من النظم مثل:*

*1-البناء والتشغيل ونقل الملكية* *BOT<** >*
*2-البناء والتملك والتشغيل ونقل الملكية* *BOOT<** >*
*3-البناء والتأجير والتشغيل ونقل الملكية* *BOLT<** >*
*4-البناء والتشغيل والامتلاك* *BOO<** >*
*5-البناء والاستثمار ونقل الملكية* *BRT<** >*
*6-البناء ونقل الملكية والتشغيل* *BTO<** >*
*7-البناء والتأجير ونقل الملكية* *BLT<** >*
*8- التحديث والتشغيل ونقل الملكية* *MOT<** >*
*9- تحديد تملك وتشغيل* *ROO<** >*
*10- تحديد تملك ونقل الملكية* *ROT<** >*
*11- البناء والتشغيل وتجديد الامتياز* *BOR<** >*
*12- التصميم والبناء والتمويل والتشغيل* *DBFO<** >*

*(8) وتتميز العقود الدولية للانشاءات التى تبرم فى اطـار نظـام البوت بأنها تتصل بمرفق عام ، ومن ثم يعد عقد من عقود الاشغال العامة وتخضع لأحكامه ، وانها تأخذ شكل عقود تسليم المفتـاح ، فيكون المقال مسئولاً عن التصميم والتنفيـذ والتشغيل إلى جانب عملية نقل التكنولوجيا ، كما أن هذا العقد مرتبط ومتوقف على عقود أخـرى مثل عقود القرض واتفاق الامتياز ، ويتميز أيضاً بضخامة المخاطر الناتجة عن عيـوب التنفيذ ، وعـادة يتم تنفيذها عن طريق كونسرتيوم .*

*(9)وابرام عقد البوت (**BOT**) يجد سنده الدستورى فى المادة 123 من الدستور التى تنص على ، ما يأتى : (( يحدد القانون القواعد والاجراءات الخاصة بمنح الالتزامات المتعلقة باســتغلال موارد الثروة الطبيعية والمرافق العامة ، كما يبين أحوال التصرف بالمجـان فى العقـارات المملوكة للدولة والنزول عن أموالها المنقولة والقواعد والاجراءات المنظمة لذلك )) فضلاً عن التشريعات الخاصة الأخرى.*

*(10)ويثير عقود البوت بصفة عامة العديد من المشكلات سواء ما تعلق منها بتنفيذ المشروع طبقاً للمواصفات المتفق عليها فى عقد الانشـاء والتصميم أو عـدم التسليم فى الموعد المحدد أو تلك الخاصة بالتمويل ، أو الإدارة ومنها ما يتعلق بمخاطر البيئية ، أو التغيرات السياسية والتشريعية لتنفيذ القوانين والضرائب والرسوم الجمركية ، أو عدم سلامة استخدام تصاريح نقل التكنولوجيا ، أو السياسات العمالية ، أو استخدام التعريفة المسعرة لاستخدام المرفق .*

*(11)من الجدير بالإشارة أن جميع نماذج عقود الفيديك تتضمن بند يتناول أسلوب حل المنازعات . وكانت جميع هذه العقود والتى صدرت فى الفترة من 1957 وحتى 1994 تحيل النزاع أولاً إلى المهندس للفصل فيه مع النص على استيفاء اجراءات ومدد زمنية محددة ، إلى التحكيم أمام غرفة التجارة الدولية فى باريس وطبقاً للقواعد المعمول بها أمامها وفى عـام 1995 أصـدر الفيديـك عقـد التصميم والتشييد وتسليم المفتاح الذى عرف باسم (( الكتاب البرتقالى )) اتبع فيه اسلوب حل المنازعات عن طريق تعيين مجلس من فرد أو ثلاث أفراد (أو أكثر إذا رأى الطرفان ذلك) عند بدء المشروع واطلق عليه اسم (مجلس فض المنازعات) حتى لو اقتصر على فرد واحد , ويتم تعيينه باتفاق رب العمل والمقـاول كما يتم سداد أجر ونفقات هذا المجلس مناصفة بينهما . ويظل المجلس على صلة مستمرة بالأعمال الجارية ، ويلجأ إليه فى حالة نشوب أى نزاع ليصدر قراراً بشأن تسويته . ويكون قرار هذا المجلس مبدئياً يمكن لأى من الأطراف عدم قبوله والاعتراض عليه ، خلال فترة زمنية محددة ، أمام نفس المجلس الذى عليه فى هذه الحالة أن يعدله أو يغيره أو يثبته . فإذا استمر الطرف الذى أعلن عدم رضائه عن القرار فى رفضه أجازت له نصوص عقد الفيديك اللجوء إلى التحكيم باتباع اجراءات محددة.*
*ونص الفيديك على أن يكون التحكيم أمام غرفة التجارة الدولية فى باريس وإن كان قد أجاز للأطراف اللجوء إلى أى مركز تحكيم آخر يتفقان على اللجوء إليه وطبقاً لقواعده , وفى عام 1996 أصدر الفيديك ملحقاً مستقلاً لكل من عقديه المعروفين باسم (الكتاب الأحمر) و (الكتاب الأصفر) اتبع فيهما نفس الأسلوب الذى اتبعه فى الكتاب البرتقالى وعندما أصدر الفيديك فى سبتمبر 1998 مجموعة العقود الجديدة (أربعة عقود) اتبع فيها نفس الأسلوب لتسوية المنازعات( 6).*

*(12) ولكن جواز التحكيم فى العقود الدولية للإنشاءات مشروط بألا يتعارض مع النظام العام الداخلى أو الدولى (12-أ)وتعبير ”النظام العام الداخلى” ينصرف إلى الشروط والقواعد الآمرة التى لا يجوز الاتفاق على مخالفتها ، المستمدة من قانون بلد التنفيذ أو قانون المكان الذى ينفذ فيه المشروع . ومثال ذلك ما نصت عليه المادة (653) من القانون المدنى المصرى ، والمتعلقة بالمسئولية الخاصة للمهندس المعمارى والمقاول بضمان المبانى والمنشآت ، وقد نصت المادة المذكور على أن يكون باطلاً كل شرط يقصد به اعفاء المهندس المعمارى أو المقاول من الضمان أو الحد منه . وينصرف الضمان هنا إلى ضمان المبانى خلال عشر سنوات ضد خطر التهدم الكلى ، أو ما يوجد فى المبانى والمنشآت من عيوب يترتب عليها تهديد سلامة البناء(7 ).*
*ومن الجدير بالملاحظة أن البطلان محل الشرط لا العقد ، وهو بطلان مطلق لتعلقه بالنظام العام ، فلا يصححه اتفاق ولا تذهب بعواره إجازة . ومع ذلك يجوز للأطراف الاتفاق على النزول بمدة الضمان إلى المدة التى يزمعون بقاء البناء أو المنشأ الثابت قائماً خلالها ، فتكون هذه المدة الاتفاقية هى مدة الضمان التى لا يجوز الاتفاق على مخالفتها .*

*(12-ب)أما من حيث مخالفة العقد للنظام الدولى ، فهذه القواعد تعللت بها محكمة النقض الفرنسية ، والمحاكم الانجليزية ، ومحاكم التحكيم الدولية ، عندما رفضت بعض شروط عقود المقاولات بحجة أنها تعارض مبادئ العدالة العالمية ، والتى لها قيمة دولية مطلقة ، أو أنها لا تتفق مع العرف والممارسة الدولية ، أو أنها تتعارض مع المبادئ المستمدة من القوانين الوطنية للدول المتحضرة ، أو أنها تتعارض مع النظرة السليمة أو أنها غير محددة ولا يمكن تصنيفها ، كما جاء فى حكم محكمة التحكيم برئاسة اللورد**Asquith** برفض تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية على بعض المعاملات الدولية(8 ).*

*(13) ويثور الجدل حول أثر الرشوة على صحة العقد الدولى للإنشاء ، وعلى شرط التحكيم الذى تتضمنه ، والواقع أن أحكام هيئات التحكيم تضاربت فى هذا الخصوص:-* 
*(13-أ)الاتجاه الأول : يذهب إلى أن رشوة أى مساهم فى إبرام العقد الدولى للإنشاءات يترتب عليه بطلان التحكيم والعقد محل التحكيم ، ومن ذلك ما انتهى إليه المحكم السويدى* *Legregren (9** ) فى القضية المتمثلة فى أن شخصاً أرجنتينى الجنسية اتفق مع شركة بريطانية على التدخل لدى المسئولين الأرجنتينيين لتسهيل حصول الشركة البريطانية على عقد إنشاءات باستغلال قرابته لأولئك المسئولين مقابل الحصول على (عمولة) . وحدث أن حصلت الشركة البريطانية على العقد الموعود بعد فترة من الزمن ، واتفق على اللجوء إلى التحكيم وفقاً لقواعد غرفة التجارة الدولية للنظر فى ادعائه استحقاق (العمولة) لجهوده السابقة فى سبيل ذلك . ورغم أن الطرفين أبديا مباشرة دفاعهما الموضوعى أمام المحكم المنفرد الذى عينته الغرفة وهو القاضى السويدى* *Legregren** لإثبات ما إذا كان المدعى يستحق (العمولة) أو لا يستحقها بحسب الظروف التى أحاطت بالصفقة إلا أن المحكم أثار - من تلقاء نفسه - سؤالا مبدئياً وهو : ما إذا كان الاتفاق بين المدعى الذى تبين أن دوره مجرد (وسيط بالنفوذ)* *trafic**d'influnce** وبين الشركة البريطانية المدعى عليها يعد صحيحاً أم باطلاً لمخالفته للنظام العام . ولم يقتصر على بحث أسباب عدم مشروعية مثل ذلك النشاط فى القوانين الوطنية بما فيها القانون الفرنسى (قانون مقر التحكيم) والقانون الأرجنتينى (قانون محل النشاط) ، وإنما استندت كذلك إلى النظام العام الدولى بالمعنى الكامل للفظ الدولية . وانتهى فى هذا الصدد إلى تقرير أنه وفقاً لمبادئ القانون الدولى لا يمكن للقضاء عموماً ، سواء أكان عن طريق محاكم الدول أو بواسطة محكمين ، أن يحمى الأوضاع التى من ذلك القبيل .*
*وباستعراض الواقعات المطروحة فى ظل ذلك المبدأ القانونى ، خلص المحكم السويدى إلى أن الأدلة الثابتة لديه توضح أن المبالغ الموعودة كان جانب منها على الأقل سيستخدم فى تقديم رشاوى للمسئولين الأرجنتينيين لتسهيل حصول الشركة البريطانية على الصفقة . وبعد أن أوضح المحكم السويدى مخاطر مثل هذا السلوك على إدارة البلاد وخدمة قضايا التنمية ، قضى بعدم اختصاصه بنظر النزاع ولم يقبل أن ينظر الموضوع ويحكم برفض الدعوى . ويعتبر السند الأساسى لما انتهى اليه المحكم هو أن الأفراد الذين يشاركون فى نشاط من ذلك القبيل يجب أن يوقنوا أنهم بعملهم هذا قد اسقطوا أى حق لهم فى الحصول على معاونة أجهزة القضاء ، سواء أكانت محاكم وطنية أو هيئات تحكيم للفصل فى منازعاتهم.*

*(12-ب)والاتجاه الثانى : يرى أنه لا أثر للرشوة على صحة اتفاق التحكيم وعلى اختصاص المحكم بنظر المنازعات المتعلقة بالعقود الدولية للإنشاءات ، وهو ما انتهى إليه المحكم النمساوى( 10) فى قضية تتلخص وقائعها فى أن شركة مقاولات يونانية اتفقت مع مجموعة من أشخاص من إحدى دول الشرق الأوسط الإسلامية على رأسهم موظف كبير حينذاك على مبلغ من المال يتمثل فى نسبة مئوية من قيمة الأعمال مقابل تسهيل حصولهم على تعاقد حكومى عن طريق الممارسة . ونص فى الاتفاق على التحكيم فى باريس وفقا لقواعد غرفة التجارة الدولية . وتم الحصول على العقد الموعود ودفعت بالفعل النسبة المتفق عليها من المستخلصات الأولى ، على أنه نظراً لقيام ثورة فى البلاد وتوقف عمل الشركة اليونانية مع غيرها من الشركات الأجنبية ، لم تقبض الشركة دفعات جديدة ، وبالتالى لم تقم بسداد المبالغ المتبقية حسب القيمة للمطالبة بباقى مستحقاتها ، وتمسكت الشركة المدعى عليها بأن خسائر جسيمة قد لحقتها ولم تقبض أية مبالغ من الحكومة الثورية يمكن أن تسدد منها (العمولات) المتفق عليها , بدأ المحكم النمساوى حكمه بإبراز أن الدولة المعنية كان قد استشرى فيها الفساد إلى درجة لم يعد معها من المجدى محاربته بالتشريعات التى تعاقب عليه جنائياً ، وبعد أن استعرض القواعد التى تحكم بطلان العقود التى تتضمن رشوة الاتجار بالنفوذ وفقاً لقانون الدولة التى تم فيها النشاط وفى القانون الفرنسى بوصفه قانون مقر التحكيم ، خلص المحكم النمساوى هو الآخر فى مجاراة المحكم السويدى فى وجوب النظر إلى المسألة المطروحة من زاوية تسمو على القوانين الوطنية . ولكن المحكم النمساوى لم ينته إلى تقرير عدم الاختصاص أسوة بالمحكم السويدى ، وإنما قضى باختصاصه بنظر القضية وحكم برفض الدعوى موضوعياً .*

*(14) والواقع أن مسألة الرشوة تعتبر مسألة أولية ، تخرج عن اختصاص المحكم ، ويعهد بالفصل فيها إلى القاضى الجنائى ، ولا أثر لها على صحة العقد . ومع ذلك ، فإن الأمر يتوقف على القانون الواجب التطبيق ، فإذا كان القانون المصرى - مثلاً - هو القانون الواجب التطبيق ، فإن العقد يمكن ابطاله إعمالا لنص المادة (27) من القانون رقم 9 لسنة 1982 ، أو تطبيقاً للقاعدة العامة بأن الغش يبطل التصرفات ، ولكن ينبغى الأخذ فى الاعتبار التفرقة بين النظام العام الداخلى والنظام العام الدولى.*






*أولاً :المشكلات العملية التى يثيرها التحكيم فى عقود البوت* *BOT** فى المرحلة السابقة على التعاقد*




*(15)أولاً : فى مرحلة التفاوض بشأن ابرام العقد الدولى للإنشاءات : تعد من الوسائل التى تستهل عملية التقاء إرادات الأطراف ، لأن التفاوض عبارة عن الأسلوب الذى يمكن عن طريقـه التوصل إلى التوفيق بين المصالح المتعارضة للمتفاوض بالتراضى ، أو بقبول الحلول الوسط ، كل ذلك على أساس من حسن النية والرغبة الصادقة فى التوصل إلى اتفاق .*
*والمفاوضات فى العقود الدولية للإنشاءات تبدأ - عادة - بمفاوضات ذات طابع فنى ، حيث يتعـرف كل طـرف على احتياجـات الطرف الآخر ، والقدرة على الاستجابة لها ، فإذا ما اسفرت المفاوضات عن تقارب وجهات النظر ، تبدأ المفاوضات القانونية لتحديد شروط التعاقد ، وأحكامه ، ومن ذلك : الضمانات القانونية ، ميعاد التنفيذ ، الضمانات البنكية ، وسائل التمويل المالى للمشروع ، والغرامات المالية ومقدارها وحدودها القصوى ... الخ .*
*والواقع العملى يؤكد على ضعف دور الخبير القانونى ، أثناء مرحلة التفاوض السابقة على ابرام العقد الدولى للانشاءات ، ويعد هذا - بحق - من أهم أسباب كثرة المنازعات بهذه العقود ، ويعتبر من أهم العوامل فى عدم فاعلية التحكيم فى هذا المجال(11 ) .*
*ويثور فى هذا الخصوص تساؤلين : الأول ، هو ما مدى التزام اطراف العقد الدولى للانشاءات بشرط التحكيم الوارد فى الأوراق التى تم تبادلها فى المرحلة السابقة على التعاقد والموقعة من طرف أو أكثر من الأطراف المتفاوضة ، فى حين أنه لم يرد بالعقد نتاج هذا التفاوض مثل هذا الشرط أو الاحالة إليه ؟ .. والثانى : طبيعة المسئولية عن قطع المفاوضات ؟ .*
*الواقع أن أوراق التفاوض لا حصر لها ، فيوجد ما يسمى بمذكرة التفاهم ، ورؤوس الاتفاق ، والاتفاق من حيث المبدأ ، وعهد الشرف ، وخطاب النوايا ، وخطاب الثقة وبروتوكول اتفاقى ، والاتفاق المرحلى ، والاتفاق على الاتفاق ، وخطاب التوصية ، والارساليات .*
*فالواقع - بالنسبة للسـؤال الأول - أن آراء الفقه والقضـاء تضاربت بشأن تبادل الأوراق السـابقة المتضمنة شرط التحكيم ، وتعرف هذه المشكلة بمعركة الاستمارات ، فبعضها اعتبرت المفاوض وكيلاً ، وانتهت إلى عدم امتداد شرط التحكيم اليه ، والبعض الآخر قضت بعكس ذلك ، والزمت المفاوض بشرط التحكيم تأسيسا على الارادة الظاهرة .*
*وهذا القضاء يمكن استخلاصه من حكم تحكيم فى اطار غرفة التجارة الدولية رقم 2291 حيث جاء فيه أن الأطراف لم يولوا عناية فى صياغة العقد من ناحية الشكل ، وأنه يمكن تفسير ارادتهم وارتباطهم انطلاقاً من المحررات التى صدرت وفى ضوء القواعد العامة للقانون والعدالة التى يجب أن تحكم المعاملات التجارية الدولية(12 ) .*
*وبالنسـبة للتساؤل الثانى ، فالراجح فى قضاء التحكيم أن المسئولية عن قطع المفاوضات لا تعتبر عقدية إلا فى حالة وجود اتفاق على التفاوض بفرض على الأطراف التزاماً عقدياً بمواصلة التفاوض بهدف ابرام العقد النهائى ، وهو ما يمكن استشفافه من حكم تحكيم* *Norsolor** الصادر فى اطار غرفة التجارة الدولية تحت رقم 2121 فى 29/10/1979(13 ) ، والذى أثار موجة من الدعاوى أمام المحاكم الوطنية فى كلا من فرنسا والنمسا .* 
*ولم ينكر حكم التحكيم المذكور على اتفاق المبادئ موضوع النزاع كل أثر قانونى ، حيث إنه يرتب - وفقاً لرأى محكمة التحكيم - التزاماً عقدياً بالتفاوض الذى يجب تنفيذه بحسن نية** . وقد توصل جانب من الفقه من خلال بحثه لمرحلة المفاوضات قبل العقدية وطبيعة المسئولية المتعلقة بها فى ضوء أحكام التحكيم التجارى الدولى ، رغم قلتها فى هذا الصدد ، إلى أن قضاء التحكيم التجارى الدولى يعتبر هذه المسئولية - على غرار غالبية القوانين الوطنية - مسئولية تقصيرية .*

*(16)ويثور التساؤل حول مدى امتداد شرط التحكيم إلى الأشخاص الذين أبرموا أو ساهموا فى ابرام العقد المتضمن شرط التحكيم ، واتجهت ارادتهم إلى الارتباط به .*
*من المسلم به أن اتفاق التحكيم لا ينصرف أثره إلى غير اطرافه ، على أنه (( يجب أن تتجه إرادة الأطراف الذين ساهموا فى ابرام العقد المتضمن شرط التحكيم إلى الارتباط به ، ويخضع تفسـير هذه الإرادة لسلطة المحكمين )) . ويتجه القضاء إلى الأخذ بمفهوم واسع الارتباط ، حيث أسس قضاءه فى بعض الحالات على فكرة الاعتقاد المشروع ، وفى بعض الحالات الأخرى على فكرة القبول الضمنى لشرط التحكيم .*
*ولكن البحث عن الإرادة الضمنية ليس بالأمر السهل وخاصة فى عقود الاستثمار المبرم بين الدول ، ومن ذلك العقود الدولية للانشاءات ، حيث يكمن خلف الارتباط بشرط التحكيم والرضا الضمنى به ، مسالة التنازل عن الحصانة القضائية ، ومن هنا يبدو واضحاً ومفهوماً تخبط القضاء فى قبول التنازل الضمنى ، وتفسير اتجاه الإرادة إلى الارتباط بشرط التحكيم .*
*واعمالاً للقاعدة السابقة ، فإنه تثور مشكلة تتمثل فى مدى التوافق أو التعارض بين مبدأ القوة الملزمة لاتفاق التحكيم ، والاستقلال القانونى للاشخاص الاعتبارية العامة عن الدولة ، فالدولة تتمتع - من ناحية - بصفة السيادة ، أى بمزايا السلطة العامة وما يتبعها من حصانة قضائية ، ومن ناحية أخرى ، تمارس اعمال التجارة الدولية ، مما من شأنه أن يضفى على موقفها درباً من الغموض ، وفى هذا المقام يثور التساؤل حول قيمة توقيعها على العقود التى تبرمها الهيئات العامة التابعة لها ، والتى تتضمن شرط تحكيم ، فما قيمة توقيعها ؟ .. هل يعنى اتجاه ارادتها إلى الارتباط بالعقد وما تضمنه من شرط تحكيم ، أم أن هذا التوقيع تم بمقتضى ما لها من سلطة وصاية ، وبالتالى لا ينتج هذا التوقيع أى أثر قانونى تجاهها . وهذا التفسير الآخر تبنته محكمة النقض الفرنسية فى قضية هضبة الأهرام*


*ثانياً :المشكلات العملية التى يثيـرها التحكيم فى عقـود البوت* *BOT** فى مرحلة تنفيذ العقد :-* 

*{ أ } تترتب على العقد الدولى للإنشاءات التزامات تقع على عاتق اطرافه ، المقاول ورب العمل ، ويترتب على الإخلال بها مسئولية كل منهما . فالمقاول ملتزم بتنفيذ الأعمال طبقاً للبرنامج الزمنى المتفق عليه ، وأن يقوم بالتزامه بطريقة سليمة وحسب الأصول الفنية ومتفقاً مع شروط العقد .*
*فمن المشكلات العملية الناشئة عن الإنشاءات الدولية ، كعقد انشاء مصنع ، وخاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر باستيراد مصنع أو انشائه فى دولة من الدول النامية ، فقد تحدث أخطاء فى التصميم أو فى التشغيل ، وأحياناً نتيجة أخطاء قد تكون مجهولة المصدر .*
*وتطبيقاً لذلك ، أثيرت مشكلة بين شركة انجليزية وشركة عمانية ، فقد كانت الشركة العمانية ترغب فى إقامة مصنع جير قرب العاصمة مسقط لإنتاج جير مائى وجير محروق ، فتعاقدت مع شركة انجليزية عام 1978 على أن تقوم هذه الشركة بتوريد المصنع المطلوب وتسليمه فوب ليفربول وأن تراقب إنشاءه وإعداده وصيانته ، وكان المصنع يتكون من وحدة لإنتاج الجير المحروق ذات طاقة قدرها مائة طن كل 24 ساعة ، ووحدة لإنتاج الجير المائى بطاقة 96 طنا معبأة فى أكياس ، وذلك عن كل يوم عمل من ثمانى ساعات ، ونص* 
*العقد على أن يشمل التصميم الصناعة والاختبار والتعبئة والتشييد والتشغيل والصيانة ( 14) .*
*ومن المألوف فى العقود الدولية للانشاءات أن تستعين الشركة المتعاقدة بشركات أخرى فى تنفيذ التزامها ، وقد حدث هذا بأن حولت الشركة الإنجليزية حقوقها والتزاماتها الناشئة عن هذا العقد إلى شركة أخرى ذات صلة بها إذ هما مملوكتان لشركة ثالثة .*
*وكان العقـد ينص على تقسيط الثمن ، ووقعت الشركة العمانية سندات إذنيه بقيمة الأقساط ، وبدأ تشييد المصنع فعلاً على مدى تسعة أشهر وأعد للاستعمال على مدى ثلاثة أشهر أخرى ، وأشعلت الأفران . وبعد حوالى ستة أشهر أصدر المهندس العمانى تعليمات باغلاق الفـرن ، ثم طلب إلى الشركة الانجليزية أن تقوم ببعض الاصلاحات واجراء اختبار جديد للمتانة ، ولكن موظفى الشركة الانجليزية تركوا الموقع ، ورفضت هذه* 
*الشركة العودة إليه ن وانكرت انها ملتزمة بأية اصلاحات أو بتكرار اختبار الكفاءة ، فاضطرت الشركة العمانية إلى تعيين مقاول آخر لإصلاح الفرن واستكمال اعداده وتوريد قطع الغيار والمعدات الناقصة أو التالفة .*
*وفى هذه الاثناء كانت بعض الاقساط قد دفعت وحلت أقساط اخرى ، فلجأت الشركة العمانية إلى الهيئة العمانية لتسوية المنازعات التجارية لكى تآمر بوقف صرف السندات الأذنية التى جاء موعد سدادها ، وقد أمرت الهيئة بذلك وبأن تودع قيمة هذه السندات لدى بنك عمان فى حساب بالفائدة وقررت أن يحال الأطراف إلى التحكيم لارتباطهم بذلك طبقاً للعقد .*
*أقامت الشركة الانجليزية دعوى التحكيم طالبة الحكم بعدم مديونيتها للشركة العمانية ، وبأن المصنع تم سليماً ، وأنه يجب على الشركة العمانية أن تعطيها شهادة الاستلام أو يحكم المحكمون بأنها قد دعوى التحكيم طالبة الحكم بعدم مديونيتها للشركة العمانية ، وبأن المصنع تم سليماً ، وأنه يجب على الشركة العمانية أن تعطيها شهادة الاستلام أو يحكم المحكمون بأنها قد تسلمت المصنع سليما طبقاً للعقد . وكذلك طلبت الشركة الانجليزية الإفراج عن المبلغ المودع لدى البنك العمانى لصالحها والزام الشركة العمانية بعدم اتخاذ اجراءات لمنع صرف السندات الاذنية الباقية ، وبأن ترد خطاب الضمان المقدم إليها وبأن تدفع بقية فواتير الشركة الإنجليزية ، وبأن تؤدى لهذه الأخيرة تعويضاً عن الأضرار التى سببتها بالالتجاء إلى هيئة تسوية المنازعات التجارية فى سلطنة عمان .*
*أما موقف الشركة العمانية فقد تضمن عدة مطالبات ، هى : الحكم بتعويض عن تأخر الشركة الانجليزية فى استكمال الأشغال المطلوبة وامتناعها عن اعادة التجارب واضطرار الشركة العمانية إلى استخدام مقاول جديد لهذا الغرض . وضماناً لحقوقها قبل الشركة الانجليزية طلبت الحكم بأحقيتها فى صرف قيمة خطاب الضمان ، وهو يساوى عشرة فى المائة من قيمة العملية ، وحجز ما قد يكون للشركة الانجليزية قبلها من مبالغ وإلغاء* 
*السندات الاذنية الموقعة من الشركة العمانية إلى الحد الكافى لاستيفاء التعويضات المطلوبة .*
*وكان اتفاق الطرفين منعقداً على اسناد حكم موضوع النزاع إلى القانون العمانى ، فهو القانون الواجب تطبيقه عليهما .*
*وبتطبيق أحكام القانون العمانى تبين أن الشركة الانجليزية مسئولة عن رفضها اعادة اختبارات الكفاءة بعد العيوب التى اكتشفت ، وكلفت هيئة التحكيم خبيراً هندسياً بكتابة تقرير عن الموضـوع بعد المعاينة فتبين أن هناك نقصاً فى تصميم الهيدراتور ، وفشلا فى صناديق التروس ، وأن خط الأفران فى حاجة إلى إصلاح ، وهذا كله تسئل عنه الشركة الانجليزية وتلتزم بالتعويض عنه ، كما تلتزم بنفقات الخبير . كذلك اعتبرت الشركة الانجليزية مخطئة فى رفض العودة إلى الموقع عندما طلب إليها كذلك ، حتى وإن كان تركها الموقع فى البداية بإذن المهندس العمانى . وقررت هيئة التحكيم أن اختبارات صلاحية الأفران وغيرها من اجزاء المصنع هى مسئولية المقاول (الشركة الانجليزية) . وإذا كانت تدعى أن توقف الانتاج راجع إلى أن هناك انقطاعات فى السير الذى ينقل حركة التشغيل فإن هذا أيضاً يعتبر خطأ منها إلا إذا أثبتت وجود سبب أجنبى لا تسأل عنه أدى إلى ذلك .*
*------------------------- -------------------------- ------------------------*
*•وقى قضية أخـرى تتعلق بنزاع وقع بين شركة كاميرونية وشركة امريكية ، وتتلخص واقعات هذه القضية فى أنه قد اقيمت فى الكاميرون محطة أرضية للاتصال بالأقمار الصناعية باتفاق بين شـركة كاميرونية للاتصالات اللاسلكية ، وبين شركة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، مقرها ولاية* *Dolyer** وتم توريد المحطة وتركيبها فى جمهورية الكاميرون فى منطقة زامنجو ، ولكن عند التشغيل لم تعمل المحطة بكفاءة ، وبذلت محاولات لإصلاحها دون جدوى مما دعا شركة الكاميرون إلى رفض المحطة وردها إلى الشركة الأمريكية بعد أن كانت قد وقعت عن استلامها بأنها قد قبلتها (15 ) .*
*وكان العقد بين الشركتين يتضمن شرطاً للتحكيم واتفاقا على أن القانون الذى يطبق فى حالة حصول خلاف بين الطرفين هو قانون ولاية كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .*
*تم تشكيل هيئة التحكيم لنظر القضية ، ويلاحظ أن شركة الكاميرون قد اختارت شخصية امريكية لتكون محكماً عنها ، وبذلك تكون هيئة التحكيم من اثنين امريكيين ورئيس سويسرى .*
*وشملت طلبات الشركة الكاميرونية التعويض عن عناصر مختلفة ، هى :* 
*(1)التعويض عن قيمة المحطة برد الثمن المدفوع .*
*(2)التعويض عن التغطية ، أى حصولها على محطة بديلة سليمة .*
*(3)التعويض عن العمل .*
*(4)التعويض عن الاصلاحات والاستشارات الفنية لأجل الاصلاح .*
*(5)الفوائد ومصاريف التحكيم .*
*(6)أية ترضية أخرى لها تراها .*
*وأجابت الشركة الأمريكية بطلب رفض الدعوى ومنحها هى تعويضاً عن رفض المحطة لأنها سليمة وليست بها عيوب تستدعى رفضها ، وأوضحت ذلك بأن العيب الذى أدى إلى عدم تشغيل المحطة بكفاءة هو التيار الكهربائى وتوصيلاته الموجودة بمنطقة العمل فى زامنجو ، حيث أن تشغيل المحطة يحتاج إلى جهاز تقوية للتيار العالى طاقته عشرة كيلو وات .وهذا الجهاز يقوم تصميمه وتغذيته فى الولايات المتحدة على نظام المحايد الأرضى ، بينما التغذية بالتيار فى موقع المحطة تقوم على نظام المحايد المعزول ، وهو نظام مختلف عن المحايد الأرضى ، وقالت الشركة الأمريكية إن جهاز التقوية لم يكن مخالفاً للمواصفات الفنية الواردة فى العقد ، وإنما كانت المواصفات الفنية فى العقد مخالفة لاحتياجات موقع المحطة ، وهذا خطأ ليس منسوباً للشركة الأمريكية وإنما للشركة الكاميرونية .*
*ولا تتحمل الشركة الأمريكية ما ينتج عن عدم تحديد الشركة الكاميرونية لمطالبها عند التعاقد بدقة كافية ، لذلك يجب أن تلتزم الشركة الكاميرونية بالعقد وبالثمن .**وكان لابد من الرجوع إلى قانون ولاية كاليفورنيا وإلى العقد الموقع بين الطرفين لحسم هذا الخلاف .*
*وقد وجدت هيئة التحكيم أن العقد ينص على أن الشركة الأمريكية تقوم (بتوريد وتركيب وتشغيل جهاز تقوية التيار العالى فى الموقع) . وفى نص آخر فى العقد أنها (ستقوم باختبار الجهاز وجعله يؤدى العمل المطلوب) . ومعنى هذا أنه لا يكفى توريد الجهاز بل أن التزام الشركة الأمريكية يشمل التشغيل والاختبار وأداء العمل بالكفاءة المنتظرة ، وهذا يشمل ملاءمة الجهاز مع التيار الكهربائى الموجود بالمنطقة .*
*ويعتبر هـذا داخـلا ضمن المواصـفات الفنية المنصـوص عليها فى العقد ، بل أنه حتى إذا لم تكن نصـوص العقد شـاملة للتيار الكهربائى ، فإن طبيعة العمل تستوجب مراعاته دون نص خاص .*
*وكثيراً ما تسـاعد المراسلات الموجودة فى ملف القضية على كشف بعض المسائل الدقيقة ، ومن هذا القبيل أن هيئة التحكيم وجدت بين أوراق ملف القضية إخطاراً من أحد مهندسى الشركة الأمريكية إلى مديرها يخبره فيه بأن المحايد الموجود فى الموقع معزول ، وهذا يدل على أن مسألة المحايد المعزول كانت إثبات خطأ الشركة الأمريكية ومسئوليتها عن عدم تشغيل المحطة وعن الأضرار التى لحقت بالشركة الكاميرونية .*

*(18){ب} : يلتزم رب العمل بإتمام تنفيذ الأعمال التحضيرية بصورة تسمح للمقاول بدخول الموقع للقيام بتنفيذ التزاماته ، وفى الغالب ، يعهد رب العمل إلى المقاول بتنفيذ هذه الأعمال التحضيرية بنفسه . وقد يعهد بها إلى مقاول آخر ، أو إلى مشروع محلى . وتتخذ هذه الأعمال صوراً متعددة ، نذكر منها على سبيل المثال : تشييد المساكن التى سيحتاجها المقاول لتسكين العاملين معه . وقد طرح نزاع على غرفة التجارة الدولية بباريس* *ICC** بشأن تشييد مساكن العاملين بين مقاول شركة بناء فرنسية) ورب عمل (مؤسسة عامة فى دولة عربية) ( 16)(18-1)وتتلخص واقعات النـزاع فى أن المقاول قد اقترح بناء مساكن للعاملين فى الموقع أو بالقرب منه ، ولكن رب العمل أخذ على عاتقه وضع مساكن تحت تصرف العاملين مقابل تخفيض فى عرض المقاول . وقد قام المقاول باعطاء مقاولة من الباطن فيما يتعلق بهذه الناحية من التزاماته ، ولكن نتيجة لإخفاق المقاول من الباطن ، أصدرت الإدارة قراراً وضعت بموجبه مائة مسكن بالقرب من الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول ورأى هذا الأخير أن المساكن التى وضعت تحت تصرفه كانت بعيدة عن الموقع ، الأمر الذى نتج عنه مصاريف اضافية لنقل العاملين كل يوم فى مقابل ذلك . تمسك رب العمل بأنه لا يوجد أى نص فى العقد ينص على الالتزام بتقديم مساكن بالقرب من الموقع ، وكان على هيئة التحكيم أن تنظر فيما إذا كان هناك التزاما صريحاً أو ضمنياً بتقديم مساكن بالقرب من الموقع على عاتق رب العمل .*
*قضت هيئة التحكيم برفض طلب المقاول بعد أن أشارت إلى أنه إذا كان على عاتق المقاول التزام تعاقدى بنقل العاملين إلى الموقع ، فإنه ليس فى العقد أى نص ، فيما عدا عرض المقاول ، يلزم رب العمل بتقديم مساكن بالقرب من الموقع .*
*(18-2)وفضلاً عما تقدم ، إذا كان القيام بالعمل يتطلب ترخيصاً من سلطات معينة ، كان على رب العمل أن يحصل على هذا الترخيص .* 
*وفى هذا الصدد ، عرض نزاع على هيئة تحكيم مشكلة فى إطار غرفة التجارة الدولية بباريس* *ICC** تتلخص واقعاته فى أنه فى عام 1981 وقعت شركة أوربية ورب عمل شركة شرق أوسطية) عقدا لبناء فندق فى بلد رب العمل ، وأثناء التنفيذ حدثت اعطال عديدة حالت دون الحصول على المواد الأساسية المستوردة واللازمة لاستكمال البناء ، ولم يتم بناء الفندق فى الوقت المتفق عليه .*
*ادعى المقاول أن اسباب العطل ترجع إلى رب العمل وفشله فى الحصول على التراخيص اللازمة للاستيراد وعدم دفع الجمارك المطلوبة ، ورد رب العمل على ذلك بأن المقاول قد انسحب من الموقع مما تسبب فى عدم بناء الفندق فى الوقت المتفق عليه .*
*وقد بحثت هيئة التحكيم ادعاءات طرفى النزاع ، ورأت أن الادعاءات قد قدمت وفقاً لما يقضى به اتفاق التحكيم ، وقضـت بأحقية المقاول فيما ادعاه ، لأنه ثبت بالفعل تقصير رب العمل فى دفع الجمارك المستحقة مما أدى إلى عدم حصوله على المواد الأساسية اللازمة لاستكمال بناء** الفندق ، ورفضت ادعاء رب العمل .*

*(19) كما يلتزم رب العمل بوضع الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول فى اللحظة التى يعطيه فيها الأمر ببدء الأعمال . وقد يتم وضع الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول بشكل تدريجى ، أى على مراحل ، ولكن بشرط أن يسمح للمقاول ببدء الأعمال والسير فيها وفقاً للرسومات والتصميمات التى سبق أن وافق عليها كل من رب العمل والمهندس.*

*(20)وكانت المبادئ المتقدمة محلا للتطبيق على نزاع عرض على هيئة تحكيم مشكلة فى إطار نظام غرفة التجارة الدولية بباريس**CC**I** للفصل فى النزاع الذى ثار بين مقاول شركة بناء فرنسية) ورب عمل (مؤسسة عامة فى دولة عربية) (17 ) . وتتلخص واقعات النزاع فى أنه كان يجب على المقاول بناء بعض الأبنية لرب العمل . ووفقا لنصوص العقد ، فإنه كان على المقاول أن يبدأ الأعمال عندما يعطيه المهندس - الذى يعتبر وكيلاً لرب العمل - الأمر ببدء الأعمال . وكان يجب أن يتم هذا الأمر قبل شهرين من نهاية عقد آخر بين الطرفين . وفى هذا الوقت كان يجب على رب العمل أن يضع جزءاً من الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول ، وكانت نهاية العقد الأول محددة فى 15 اغسطس ، وقد اعطى الأمر ببدء الأعمال فى 15 يونيو ، إلا أن المقاول لم يستلم الموقع إلى فى 29 يوليو ، وبتاريخ 27 يوليو وقع المقاول مع رب العمل ”محضر تسليم الموقع” والذى جاء فيه : ”إن هذا التقرير المتعلق بتسليم الموقع وبالأمر ببدء الأعمال يعتبر نهائياً ويجب أن يكون ملزماً للطرفين ويشكل جزءاً لا يتجزأ من العقد ” .*
*وبعد ذلك ، وفى خلال تنفيذ الأعمال ، لم يقدم المهندس إلى المقاول الرسومات والنقاط والمستويات الضرورية لتنفيذ الأعمال ، وبعد المطالبة بها مراراً قام المقاول بإتمام اعمال المستويات ..... الخ بنفسه .*
*(21)وفيما يتعلق بموقف المقاول بالنسبة لوضع الموقع تحت تصرفه ، اعتبر المقاول أن هذه العملية كان يجب أن تتم قبل شهرين من نهاية العقد الأول ، وبما أنه كان يتوقع أن يوضع الموقع تحت تصرفه فى هذا التاريخ ، فقد طلب عمالا لكى يبدأ العمل اعتباراً من هذا التاريخ ، وقد بقى العمال الذين طلبهم بدون عمل إلى حين وضع الموقع فعليا تحت تصرفه ، وقد نتج عن ذلك مصاريف اضافية غير ضرورية .*
*وفيما يتعلق بتقديم الرسومات والمستويات لكى يتلافى أى تأخير فى البناء ، فقد قام المقاول بنفسه بهذه الأعمال ، ولذلك فإنه يطالب بتكلفة هذه الأعمال( 18) .*
*وكانت المادة 42/1 من العقد تنص على أنه يجب على رب العمل أن يضع الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول ، ومن وجهة نظر هذا الأخير فإن هذه المادة يجب أن تفسر على أن حيازته للموقع يجب أن تكون حيازة هادئة ، وذلك حتى يتمكن من انجاز الأعمال الأمر الذى لم يتحقق - من وجهة نظر المقاول - ومن ثم نتج عنه عدم تنفيذ العقد .*
*أما بالنسبة لموقف رب العمل فيما يتعلق بوضع الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول فإنه - رب العمل - يدعى أن المحضر الموقع فى 27 يوليو من قبل المقاول الانتظار لكى يعطيه المهندس المعلومات المطلوبة ، وكان يمكنه من قبل المطالبة بتمديد المهلة التعاقدية نظير التأخير الذى تم .*
*وكان على هيئة التحكيم أن تحدد فى أى وقت كان يجب وضع الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول ، وتحديد ما إذا كان غياب المعلومات يسمح للمقاول بأن ينفذ بنفسه الرسومات والمستويات .. الخ* 
*انتهت هيئة التحكيم فى حكمها إلى اعتبار أن أمر البدء بتنفيذ الأعمال الصادر من المهندس يتضمن - فى حد ذاته - أنه كان يجب على رب العمل أن يضع جزءاً من الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول . وفى الواقع ، فإن التزام رب العمل بوضع جزء من الموقع تحت تصرف المقاول عند اعطاء الأمر ببدء الأعمال لا ينص عليه العقد فحسب ، وإنما تؤكده أيضا العادات السارية فى هذا المجال . ومن ثم كان يجب أن يعطى أمر المهندس قبل شهرين من نهاية العقد الأول ، أى كان يجب أن يعطى فى 15 يونيو وبما أن وضع الموقع تحت تصرف* 
*المقاول لم يتم إلى فى 25 يوليو ، فيكون هناك تأخير مدته 39 يوماً ، إلا أن هيئة التحكيم قد اعتبرت أن المقاول بتوقيعه فى 27 يوليو مع رب العمل على محضر تسليم الموقع ، فإنه يكون بذلك قد تنازل عن حقه التعاقدى فى هذا الخصوص مبرئا رب العمل من التزامه التعاقدى بتسليم الموقع فى 15 يونيو ، وبناء عليه ، فقد رفضت هيئة التحكيم طلب المقاول بهذا الخصوص .*

*(22)يلتزم رب العمل بالتنسيق بين المشيدين فى حالة إبرامه عقوداً منفصلة معهم والقيام بتنفيذ الأعمال التحضيرية بصورة تسمح للمقاول بتنفيذ التزاماته ، كما يلتزم بوضع الموقع تحت تصرفه .*

*(23) من ناحية أولى : إذا اختار رب العمل صيغة العقود المنفصلة فإنه يقوم بابرام عقوداً منفصلة مع مشيدين متعددين لا تربطهم علاقات تعاقدية ، وبالتالى يقع على عاتق رب العمل التزام بالتنسيق بينهم . وهذا الالتزام قد ينص عليه فى كل عقد على حدة ، ويقوم رب العمل بالتنسيق بواسطة ممثله وهو المهندس . ولذلك فإن المشيد عندما يقدم عطائه فإنه يأخذ فى الاعتبار أن التنسيق بين مختلف العقود والأعمال سيتم بواسطة شخص محترف وهو المهندس . هذا ، وقد يؤسس التزام رب العمل بالتنسيق بين العقود المختلفة على أساس ضمنى مفاده أن رب العمل مادام قد اختار صيغة العقود المنفصلة فمعنى هذا أنه قد رضى ضمنيا بتحمل التنسيق بين هذه العقود المختلفة والمتنافسة فى تنفيذ المشروع .*
*ووفقاً لحكم تحكيم هام صادر عن هيئة تحكيم تابعة لغرفة التجارة الدولية فى القضية رقم 2790 لسنة 1983 ، فقد قضى هذا الحكم بأن الالتزام بالتنسيق هو التزام مؤسس بالدرجة الأولى على المنطق ، وكان هذا الحكم بصدد نزاع بين مشيد أوروبى ورب عمل عام ليبى ، ومتعلق بابرام ثلاث عقود لتشييد مجمعات سكنية( 19) .*
*وقد استندت هيئة التحكيم إلى مصادر متعددة لتأسيس هذا الالتزام : القانون المحلى ”التقنين المدنى ، وأحكام القضاء ، والفقه” ، والقانون المقارن والعقود ذات الشكل النموذجى . وخلصت هيئة التحكيم إلى أن تنفيذ العقـود يجب أن يكون وفقاً لمبدأ حسن النية والمنطق ، والمقصود بالمنطق هنا ليس المنطق التعاقدى أو القانونى ، وإنما المنطق الفنى ، ومن ثم فقد قضت هيئة التحكيم بوجود التزام بالتنسيق على عاتق رب العمل الليبى ، وأن هذا الالتزام مؤسس على المنطق ومصادر أخرى .*

*(24)وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه فى حدود الالتزام بالتنسيق الواقع على عاتق رب العمل ، فإنه يوجب واجـب على المشيدين المنفصلين بالتعاون فيما بينهم ، وتسهيل مهمة رب العمل فى القيام بالتنسيق ، وهذا الواجب يعتبر مظهراً سلبياً للمشاكل المطروحة بواسطة تدخل مشيدين متعددين فى تشييد أعمـال الانشـاءات بواسطة عقـود منفصلة ، ولذلك فإنه يجب على هؤلاء المشيدين الذين لا تربطهم علاقات تعاقدية التسامح فيما يتعلق ببعض الاضطرابات التى تحـدث اثناء تنفيذ الأعمال المعقدة ، لأن تنفيذ مثل هذه الاعمال يقتضى - فى الغالب – حدوث مثل هذه الاضطرابات . وقد ينص على هذا الواجب فى كل عقد على حدة ، وقد نصت عليه المادة 21/1 من شروط الفيديك .*
*هذا وقد أكدت محكمة النقض الفرنسية فى احد احكامها الحديثة على وجود مثل هذا الالتزام على عاتق المشيدين المنفصلين فيما يتعلق بصيغة العقود المنفصلة ، حيث يلتزم كل مقاول بتقديم المعلومات والنصح إلى المتدخلين الآخرين فى تنفيذ هذه العقود.* 

*ثالثاً : بعض المشكلات الاجرائية المتعلقة بالتحكيم فى عقود البوت:*

*(25) هل يجـوز لهيئة التحكيم الزام أحد الأطراف أو شخص من الغير بتقديم مستند تحت يده ؟* 

*الواقع أنه لم يرد نص فى قانون التحكيم يعالج مثل هذا التساؤل ، وترتيبا على ذلك ، فإن هيئـة التحكيم لا تملك إلزام أحد الأطراف أو الغير بتقديم مستند تحت يده سواء من تلقاء نفسها ، أو بناء على طلب أحد الأطراف ، وذلك لافتقارها لسلطة الأمر ، ولكن هل يجوز لرئيس هيئة التحكيم أن يطلب من رئيس هيئة التحكيم المشار إليها فى المادة (9) إلزام أحد الأطراف أو الغير بتقديم المستندات التى فى حوزته ؟*

*(26)الواقع أن المشرع فى المادة 37 من قانون التحكيم اقتصر على حالتين ، أولهما الحكم على من يتخلف من الشهود عن الحضور أو يمتنع عن الإجابة بالجزاءات المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 78 و 80 من قانون الاثبات ، وثانيهما : الأمر بالإنابات القضائية .* 

*(27)وذلك خلافا لما تنص عليه بعض التشريعات ، من ذلك ما تنص عليه المادة 1460/3 مرافعات فرنسى جديد ، والمادة 7 من قانون التحكيم الفيدرالى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وما يجرى عليه العمل فى القضاء الانجليزى من أن الحكم بتكليف الغير بتقديم مستند فى حوزته يكون ضروريا للحكم فى خصومة التحكيم .*

*(28)وقـد يكون الطرف أو الغير الذى فى حوزته المستندات هى الدولة أو هيئة من هيئاتها ، وترفض تقديمها متذرعة بسريتها ، والسرية هنا لابد أن تتعلق باعتبارات راجحة وظاهرة من اعتبارات الصالح العام للدولة أو أمنها . وقد تعرضت هيئة التحكيم فى قضية (وينترشال) ضد دولة قطر عام 1987 لمثل هذا الموقف ، حيث أقدمت الشركة على تقديم بعض المستندات التى من المفروض أنها فى حوزة اجهزة الدولة وثار نقاش حول هذه النقطة . رأت المحكمة مع ذلك أن المستندات المذكورة لا تحمل سرية ما يعلل حجبها عن نظر المحكمة ، وطلبت استيفاء الحكومة جميع المستندات التى حصلت عليها والإقرار بمسئوليتها الكاملة عن تسريب المعلومات الواردة بها لأى طرف ثالث(20 ) .*

*(29)ومن الجدير بالإشـارة أن لمحاكم الدولة سلطة تقديـرية واسـعة فى الـزام الغير أو أحد الاطـراف بتقديم المستندات التى فى حوزته فلا تآمر بها إلى إذا كانت أساسية فى الفصل فى النزاع .* 
*ففى دعوى رفعت أمام محكمة استئناف القاهرة - الدعوى رقم 4 لسنة 1995(21 ) من الممثل القانونى للشركات الأوربية المنفذة لمشروع قناة إسنا الجديدة ضد وزير الأشغال المصرى بصفته ، طلب فيها باتخاذ التدابير الوقتية بالزام المدعى عليه بتقديم مستندات وملف مشروع عملية انشـاء سـد اسنا وتمكين الشركة المدعية من الاطلاع عليها واستخراج صورة رسمية منها ، حيث أن وزير الأشغال امتنع عن تقديم مستندات منتجة فى التحكيم وأن هيئة التحكيم لا تملك الزامه بتقديم مستندات تحت يده ، لذلك تم رفع هذه الدعوى .*
*يرى المدعى أن المادة 14 من القانون 27 لسنة 1994 تجيز بناء على طلب احد طرفى التحكيم اتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظية قبل البدء فى اجراءات التحكيم أو أثناء سيره ، وأن حكم المادة 20 من قانون الاثبات بشأن جواز الزام الخصم بتقديم أى محرر منتج فى الدعوى يكون تحت يده حيث أن منازعة التحكيم القائمة بين الطرفين بشأن تنفيذ العقد المبرم بين الطرفين على اقامة سد اسنا أمام مركز القاهرة للتحكيم التجارى الدولى ، وأن هيئة التحكيم لا تملك الزامه بتقديم تلك المستندات ، لذلك لجأ المدعى إلى محكمة استئناف القاهرة بصفتها المحكمة المختصة بمقتضى المادة 9 من القانون 27 لسنة 1994 لتنظر فى أى مسألة من مسائل التحكيم التجارى الدولى وطبقاً أيضاً لحكم المادة 14 من ذات القانون لاتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظية .*
*يرى المدعى عليه عدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائياً بنظر الدعوى باعتبار أن العقد المبرم بين الطرفين هو عقد إدارى والنزاع بشأنه منوط بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى دون غيرها .*
*قضت المحكمة فى 20/2/1995 برفض الدعـوى اسـتنادا إلى أن المقصـود من نص المادة 14 من القانون 27 لسنة 1994 والتى ركن إليها المدعى بطلب الحكم بالزام المدعى عليه بصفته بتقديم ملف مشروع عملية انشاء سد اسنا وكافة ما لديه من أوراق ومستندات متعلقة بهذا المشروع إعمالا لحكم المادة 20 من قانون الاثبات هذا الطلب متعلق بأوجه الاثبات التى تطرح على محكمة الموضوع وتستقل بالفصل فيه وفقاً للأحكام المنظمة له ، وما يستقر فى عقيدة المحكمة بشأن الأدلة المطروحة عليها . وقد رتب المشرع آثاراً قانونية على قبول المحكمة لهذا الطلب والقضاء به ، ومن ثم فإن هذا الطلب لا يندرج تحت مسمى تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظية التى تناولتها المـادة 14 من قانون التحكيم وطلب الـزام الخصم بتقديم مسـتند لا يوصف بكونه تدبيراً مؤقتا أو اجراءاً تحفظياً مما يضحى معه هذا الطلب خارجا عن اختصاص المحكمة .*

*(30) ونرى أن الحكم قد أصاب صحيح القانون فيما يختص بالمادة 20 من قانون الاثبات حيث أن المادة 20 من قانون الاثبات تتعلق بدعوى منظورة ابتداءاً أمام المحكمة صاحبة الكلمة الألى والأخيرة فى تقييم المستندات المنتجة فى الدعوى لتلزم الخصم بتقديم ما تراه من تلك المستندات منتجا أو غير منتج فى الدعوى ، أى أن الموضوع مطروحا برمته على هذه المحكمة ، أما إذا كان الموضوع محل تحكيم فلا شأن للمادة 20 من قانون الإثبات بها وذلك جريا مع ظاهر النص . أما بالنسبة لتقييم الاجراء المطلوب اتخاذه أمام هذه المحكمة هل هو يندرج تحت مسمى الاجـراءات التحفظية من عدمه ، فإننى أرى أنه فى حـالة غياب شـرح وتعليق وتفسير حتى الآن من جانب الفقه على قانون التحكيم الجديد مع عدم وجود سوابق قضائية خاصة بنص المادة 14 من القانون يبين ماهية الاجراءات والتدابير الوقتية المقصودة بالمادة 14 لذلك فقد تكمن الصعوبة فى التعريف.*

*(31) يقوم عقد الانشاءات بجملة من الوظائف ، يعتبر من أهمها توزيع المخاطر التى تواجـه عملية الانشاءات بين أطرافها ، فيتولى العقد تحديد الوسيلة التى يمكن بها توزيع نتائج الخطر ، وتتولى الضمانات والتأمينات تأمين أو حماية الأطراف ضد المخاطر الرئيسية التى يمكن أن تواجه عملية الإنشاءات.*

*(32) ويهدف الضمان - بصفة عامة - إلى حمل المقاول على القيام بتنفيذ التزاماته المتعددة خلال المراحل المختلفة لحياة عقد الانشاءات ، وفيما يتعلق بموضوع الضمان توجد أربعة نماذج من الضمانات ، هى : ضمان العطاء ، وضمان حسن التنفيذ ، وضمان المدفوعات ، وضمان الاعفاء من اقتطاع نسبة مئوية من الأقساط الشهرية .*

*(33)تستخدم خطابات الضمان فى مناقصات الانشاءات ضماناً لجدية العطاء ، فيستعيض المقاولون الداخلون فى المناقصة عن تقديم تأمين نقدى ، بتقديم خطاب ضمان من أحد البنوك بقيمة التأمين النقدى المطلوب تجنباً لتجميد قيمة التأمين من الأموال السائلة لدى المقاول ، وهى المبالغ التى تلزمه فيما بعد لتنفيذ الاعمال التى يعهد بها إليه .*

*وفى حالة التقدم بعطاءات فى مناقصات دولية تقوم خطابات الضمان بدور هام إذ توفر على المناقص من خارج الدولة التى تطرح المناقصة اجراءات تحويل العملة واستردادها ، كما تحميه مما يتعرض له من خسارة إذا هبط سعر العملة المحولة عند استرداد قيمة الضمان.*
*(34)وتتعدد صور خطابات الضمان ، من ذلك خطاب الضمان الابتدائى ، وخطاب الضمان النهائى ، وخطاب ضمان الدفعات المقدمة ، وخطاب المعدات المعارة للمقاول ، وخطاب ضمان الصيانة ، وخطاب ضمان الرسوم الجمركية ، وخطاب ضمان النقل.*
*ويجرى العرف المصرفى والفقه والقضاء على نعت التعهد الذى يصدر من البنك بناء على طلب عميله ويطلق عليه ”الآمـر” بدفع مبلغ نقدى معين أو قابل للتعيين بمجرد أن يطلب المستفيد ذلك من البنك خلال مدة محددة بـ ” خطاب الضمان”.*
*ويبدو من هذا التعريف أنه تنشأ عن مثل هذا الضمان عدة روابط قانونية ، تتميز كل منها باستقلالها عن الأخرى ، من الناحية القانونية ، وقد تكون بيعاً أو مقاولة أو عقداً آخر . وعلاقة العميل الآمر بالبنك ، وتتجسد فى عقد اعتماد بالضمان ، وعلاقة البنك بالمستفيد ، وهى ناشئة من خطاب البنك ، وقد يتدخل بنك آخر ليضمن البنك الأول فى تنفيذ الاعتماد بالضمان ، ويسمى ذلك بـ ” الضمان المقابل” .*

*(35 ) فمن المتصور أن تتضمن كل رابطة من الروابط السابقة شرط تحكيم ، فنكون بصدد ”تزاحم فى شروط التحكيم” . ولكن فى الواقع العملى ، كثيراً ما يتضمن العقد الذى يربط كلا من العميل الآمـر والمستفيد مثل هذا الشرط ، وأنه غير متصور فى علاقة العميل الآمر بالبنك ، وكذلك فى عـلاقة هذا الأخير بالمستفيد ،* 

*فالسؤال يثور حول:هل يمكن للعميل الآمر أن يتمسك فى مواجهة البنك بقصـد منعه من الوفـاء للمستفيد ؟* 
*وهل يمكن للبنـك الذى ليس بطرف فيه أن يحتج به فى مواجهة المستفيد والامتناع عن الوفاء ؟ .. وخاصة أنه وفى هذه الصور يقترب مركز البنك من مركز الكفيل ؟* 

*(36) يؤكد الفقه والقضاء على التزام البنك المصدر لخطاب الضمان التزاما مجرداً ومستقلاً عن أية علاقة سابقة ، سواء عن علاقة البنك بعميله الآمر ، أو عن علاقة هذا الأخير بالمسـتفيد ، كما أنه الزام مباشر وليس تابع ، بمعنى أنه يتحمل به البنك مباشرة فى مواجهة المستفيد ، كما أنه التزام نهائى ، بمعنى أنه لن يكون فى امكان البنك الرجوع فيه بعد اصدار الخطاب ووصوله على علم المستفيد ، أو رفض الوفاء بقيمته عند الطلب( 22 ).*

*(37) ويترتب على اعتبار التزام البنك فى خطاب الضمان التزاما مجرداً ، أنه لا يجوز للبنك من جهة أولى ، أن يتمسك فى مواجهة المستفيد بدفوع مستمدة من علاقته بعميله ، كما يمتنع على البنك ، من جهة أخرى ، أن يتمسك فى مواجهة المستفيد بدفوع مستمدة من علاقة هذا الأخير بالعميل . كما يجب على البنك الوفاء فوراً للمستفيد بقيمة خطاب الضمان رغم معارضة العميل ، فالتزام البنك الضامن لا يعد تابعاً للالتزام الاصلى الذى منح الضمان بمناسبته كما هو الشأن فى الكفالة . والسؤال يثور حول هل شرط التحكيم الوارد فى العقد المبرم بين العميل الآمر والمستفيد ، هل يمكن اعتبارها من هذه الدفوع ؟*

*(38)الواقع أن شرط التحكيم هو أحد بنود هذا العقد ، وإن تميز باستقلاله عن هذا العقد ، فهو ”عقد فى العقد”* *Contract dans contract** فهو - كما سبق أن ذكرنا - لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد دفع من طبيعة اجرائية منبثق من عقد اجرائى ، ومع ذلك ، واستناداً إلى الطبيعة المستقلة للضمان المصرفى ، أى لخطاب الضمان عن العقد الأصلى أى الذى ربط كلا من العميل الآمر والمستفيد ، وبالتالى عن شرط التحكيم الذى يتضمنه ، وفى هذا الخصوص قضت محكمة النقض الفرنسية فى 20/12/1982 فى قضية* *cresot-loire** بأنه : (( اتفاق التحكيم الوارد فى العقد الأصلى لا يحول دون الوفاء بخطاب الضمان )) . وسبق أن أكدت ذلك محكمة استئناف باريس فى حكمها الصادر فى 2/6/1982 فى قضية* *Thomson**C/S.F**. حيث قضت بعدم الاحتجاج بشرط التحكيم الوارد فى العقد الأصلى فى مواجهة الضامن المقابل* *Contre-Garantie** ، وإن كانت قد أسست قضاءها على أسـاس عدم امتداد القوة الملزمة لهذا الشرط إلى النزاع المتعلق بتنفيذ عقد الاعتماد بالضمان المقابل ، وليس على أساس استقلال هذا العقد الأخير(23 )** .*

*(39)وقد قضت محكمة التحكيم لدى غرفة التجارة الدولية بأنها لا تملك سلطة الحكم إلا فى مواجهة الأطراف دون الحكم على البنك الضامن الذى لا يعتبر طرفاً فى الاجراءات ، ذلك أن العقد المبرم بين البنك الضامن والمستفيد يستقل تماماً عن العقد الأصلى ، ومع ذلك ، لأن ضمان البنك يجد أساسه فى العقد الاصلى ، فإن المحكمين يظلون مختصين بنظر المنازعات الناجمة عن العلاقات المرتبطة بين العميل الآمر والمستفيد ، مما ينتج عنه أن ضمان البنك يرتبط بصحة وبطلان وفسخ العقد الأصلى .*

*(40)ويجمع الفقه( 24 ) على أنـه لا يمكن الاحتجاج بشرط التحكيم الوارد فى العقد الأصلى فى مواجهة الكفيل فى الحدود السابق ذكرها ، سواء أكان كفيلاً بسيطاً أو كفيلاً متضامنا . ونضيف أنه لا يمكن الاحتجاج أيضاً بمثل هذا الشرط فى حالة الاعتماد المصرفى بالضمان الناشئ عن خطابات الضمان ، سواء أكان النسبة للضامن الأول ، أم بالنسبة لضامن الضامن ، وذلك تأسيساً على ما لشـرط التحكيم من قوة ملزمة قاصرة على اطرافه . فى هذا الفرض العميل الآمر والمستفيد ، ومن ثم لا يمكن الاحتجاج به فى مواجهة كل من الضامن الأول أو الضامن المقابل نظراً لأنهم ليسوا من اطراف العقد الأصلى شريطة ألا يكون المستفيد قد وافق مقدما على ابرام العقد الاصلى على امتداد شرط التحكيم إلى المنازعات المتعلقة بخطاب الضمان . وهذا ما قضت به المحكمة التجارية بباريس فى حكمها الصادر فى 15/10/1982 فى قضية (البرنامج النووى الإيرانى) ، حيث تضمن عقد الاعتماد النص على أن كل المنازعات المتعلقة بهذه الكفالة يتم حلها وفقاً لشروط العقد المتعلقة بحل المنازعات ، ويقصد بذلك التحكيم .*

*(41)ولكن لا يفوتنا أن ننوه أنه قد يحدث تعدد فى شروط التحكيم ، مما من شأنه أن يخلق درباً من التزاحم ، فقد يرد شرط التحكيم فى العقد الأصلى الذى يربط العميل الأمر والمستفيد ، ثم يوجد شرط تحكيم آخر فى العقد الذى يربط بين البنك الضامن للعملية ، وبنك آخر ضامن له (يسمى بضامن الضامن) ، أو بالضامن المقابل - كما سبق أن ذكرنا - وقد يعهد بحل النزاع الناشئ عن العقدين إلى مركز تحكيم واحد ، فإنه تثور مشكلة امكانية ضمهما ، وخاصة أننا بصدد ثمة ارتباط بين التحكيمين ، ورغم ذلك ، فإن محكمة استئناف باريس فى حكمها الصادر فى قضية* *C.S.E.E**. ضد بنك* *B.N.P**. قضت بأن استقلال عقد الاعتماد بالضمان أى التزام البنك الضامن من شأنه أن يخلق نوعاً من الانفصال ليس فقط بين العقد الأصلى وعقد الاعتماد بالضمان ، ولكن أيضاً بينه وبين أطراف العقود الأخرى ، ويقصد بذلك أطراف عقد الاعتماد بالضمان المقابل( 25 ) .*

*(42)ويثور التساؤل حول ما إذا كان يمكن للعميل الأمر أو للبنك الضامن أن يطلب من المحكم وقف صرف قيمة خطاب الضمان تأسيساً على مبدأ أن الغش يفسد كلى شئ* *Ftaus omina**corrumpin** ؟ .. الواقـع أن مثل هذا الطلب يتعلق بمدى سلطة المحكم فى اتخاذ التدابير التحفظية ، وخاصة أن بعض لوائح التحكيم تسلم للمحكم بمثل هذه السلطة . وبادئ ذى بدء إذا صدر أمر بهذا المعنى ، فإنه لا ينتهى بمجرد صدوره ، وإنما يمتد إلى تنفيذه ، والتنفيذ يقتضى أن يكون لمصدره سلطة الآمر ، وهذه السلطة يفتقر اليها المحكم ، حتى لو سلمنا بذلك فإن هذا التنفيذ يجب أن يكون قاصراً على أطراف اتفاق التحكيم (مادة 14 من قانون التحكيم) .ومع ذلك يجرى العمل - كما سنرى - لدى هيئات التحكيم المؤسس بمنح المحكم سلطة اتخاذ الاجراءات التحفظية ، وفى هذا المقام ، فإن طلب تجميد قيمة خطاب الضمان سيكون موجها إلى البنك الضامن الأول ، أو البنك الضامن ضماناً مقابلاً ، وكلاهما يعد من الغير بالنسبة للعقد الأصلى ، فضلاً عن أن مثل هذا الطلب يجاوز حدود مهمة المحكم فى الفصل فى المنازعات الناشئة عن العقد الأصلى .*

*يبين من الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف القاهرة فى 25/12/1995 أنه بموجب عقد مقاولة بناء وتشييد** مؤرخ 9/6/1992 اتفقت شركة سوارس داكوستا المدعى عليها ، والشركة الطالبة على أن تقوم الشركة الطالبة بأعمال بناء فندق هيلتون الغردقة ، وحيث إن العقد قد رسى على الشركة المدعى عليها فقد قامت بتنفيذ التزاماتها التعاقدية بتقديم أربع خطابات اعتمادات بقيم مختلفة وذلك لصالح الشركة الطالبة . وحيث إن الشركة المدعى عليها قد تأخرت فى العمل وتسليم الموقع لعدة صعوبات إلا أن الشركة الطالبة قد قامت بتسييل خطاب الاعتماد احتجاجا بأن الشركة المدعى عليها قد أخلت بالتزاماتها التعاقدية . وحيث أن الشركة المدعى عليها تقدمت بطلب أمر حجز تحفظى على خطابات الاعتمادات حتى البدء فى اجراءات التحكيم طبقاً للمادة 14 من قانون التحكيم لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة وطلب وقف تسييل تلك الخطابات حتى صدور حكم نهائى فى التحكيم الذى سيحسم النزاع بخصوص الشركة ببنود العقد . وقد صدر الأمر بوضع قيمة خطابى الاعتماد المطلوب تسييلهما أمانة لدى البنك الصادرة عليه خطاب الضمان وعدم تسييلهما لحين الفصل فى أصل النزاع بواسطة هيئة التحكيم المحددة بالعقد ، ووفقا لبنود هذا العقد وأحكام القانون رقم 27 لسنة 1994( 26 ) .*

*يرى المدعى إنه لا أحقية للشركة المدعى عليها فى ايقاف تسييل خطابى الاعتماد حيث أن خطاب الاعتماد أو الضمان غير مقيدين بأى قيد ولا مشروطين بأى شرط ، وعلى البنك الوفاء بقيمتهما بمجرد طلب الشركة المدعية بخطاب يتضمن اخفاق الشركة المدعى عليها فى تنفيذ التزاماتها ولما اخفقت الشركة المدعى عليها تماماً فى تنفيذ التزاماتها فى المواعيد التى منحت لها مرة بعد أخرى رغم المعونة والقروض التى قدمت اليها ، إذ بدت كما لو كانت قد شارفت على الإفلاس .*
*وحيث إن الشركة المدعية أرسلت إلى البنك خطابين تطلب فيهما تسييل خطابى الضمان فوراً لأن الشركة المدعى عليها قد اخفقت فى تنفيذ التزاماتها إلا أن الشركة المدعى عليها تقدمت بطلب بأمر حجز تحفظى عليهما وأن هذا الحجز قد جاء وليداً لغش ادخلته على السيد المستشار رئيس محكمة الاستئناف الذى تفضل باصدار الأمر والذى صورت له خطابات الضمان على أنها خطابات اعتمادات مستندية . وقد تظلمت الشركة المدعية من هذا الأمر استناداً إلى أن الأمر المشار إليه قد صدر بالمخالفة وفقاً لأحكام المادة 194 مرافعات ، ومن قاض غير مختص وفقاً لأحكام المادة 27 من قانون المرافعات والمواد 14 و 9 و 12 من قانون التحكيم ، كما أن القاضى أمر فيه بما لم تطلبه الشركة المتظلم ضدها ، ولأن خطابى الضمان مستقلين عن عقد المقاولة كما أنهما لم يتضمنا شرط التحكيم ، وأخيراً لأنه لا يحق للعميل الآمر أن يطلب منع صرف مبلغ خطاب الضمان للمستفيد .*
*يرى المدعى عليه أن الشركة المدعية قد تأخرت فى تسليم الموقع للشركة المدعى عليها الأمر الذى أدى إلى التأخر فى بدء الاعمال ، كما واجهت الشركة المدعى عليها العديد من الصعوبات ومنها المخالفات التى ارتكبت بواسطة الشركة المدعية . وعلى سبيل المثال مخالفة الشركة المدعية لقوانين البناء فى مصر وعدم الحصول على كافة التراخيص اللازمة لمراحل البناء المختلفة ، الأمر الذى أدى إلى أن اصدرت الإدارة الهندسية لمدينة الغردقة قراراً بايقاف الاعمال بالموقع . وهذا يؤكد عدم اخلال الشركة المدعى عليها بالتزاماتها التعاقدية ، وأنه يتضح بما لا يرقى إليه شك أنه يجوز لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة التى ناط بها قانون التحكيم نظر المنازعات المتعلقة به وحسب نص المادة 9 من القانون أن تأمر بناء على طلب أحد طرفى التحكيم اتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة أو* 
*تحفظية سواء قبل البدء فى اجراءات التحكيم أو اثناء سيرها والأمر فى المصطلح القانونى الخاص بالتدابير المؤقتة التى يدر بها أمر على عريضة دون مساس بأصل الحق إذ هى تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظية على ما ذكرته المادة 14 من القانون ، وعلى ذلك فإن القاضى الآمر مختص باصدار الأوامر الوقتية على عرائض وفقاً لأحكام المادة 14 من قانون التحكيم والمادة 194 مرافعات . والزعم بعدم الاختصاص هو تفسير خاطئ للمادة 27 مرافعات ، لأنه فى المحكمة الجزئية هو قاضيها ، وهذا المنطق المعكوس يستند على التجاهل التام لنص المادة 9 والمادة 14 من قانون التحكيم .*
*وفى 29/9/1996 قضت المحكمة : أولاً : أنه إذا كان التحكيم تجارياً دولياً سواء فى مصر أو فى الخارج فيكون الاختصاص لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة ما لم يتفق الطرفان على اختصاص محكمة استئناف اخرى فى مصر . ويجوز للمحكمة سالفة الذكر أن تأمر بناء على طلب أحد طرفى التحكيم باتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظية سواء قبل البدء فى اجراءات التحكيم أو أثناء سيرها .والمهم أنها قضت أنه لا يغير من الاختصاص ما ذهبت اليه الشركة المتظلمة من أنه ليس قاضيا للأمور الوقتية طبقاً لنص المادة 27 مرافعات ، ذلك أن المادة سالفة الذكر لم تشر إلى قاضى الأمور الوقتية بمحاكم الاستئناف ومحكمة النقض ، حيث لا يوجد مبرر لتخصيص أحد قضاتها لإصدار الأوامر إذ لا يتصور أن يعرض عليها إلا الطلبات المتعلقة بطعن مطروح عليها ، فيختص باصدار الأمر فى هذه الحالة رئيس الهيئة وفقاً للمادة 194 مرافعات التى تنص على تقديم طلب استصدار الأمر إلى رئيس الهيئة التى تنظر الدعوى ومحكمة استئناف القاهرة هى الهيئة التى أناط بها القانون نظر الدعوى ورئيس الهيئة فيها هو الذى أصدر الأمر .*
*(الجديد هنا هو تحديد رئيس الهيئة كصاحب الحق فى إصدار الأمر الولائى وليس عن طريق دعوى تنظر أمام المحكمة) .* 
*ولم استطع أن أفهم رد البنك على المسألة الثالثة المثارة والتى لخصها الحكم بأن قال : ولما كان من المقرر قانوناً أن خطاب الضمان وإن صدر تنفيذاً للعقد المبرم بين البنك والمدين المتعامل معه إلا أن علاقة البنك بالمستفيد الذى صدر خطاب الضمان لصالحه هى علاقة منفصلة عن علاقته بالعميل ويلتزم البنك بمقتضى خطاب الضمان بمجرد اصداره ووصوله إلى المستفيد بوفاء المبلغ الذى يطالب به الأخير باعتباره حقاً له يحكمه خطاب الضمان ما دام هو فى حدود التزام البنك المبين به . ورد المحكمة غير مفهوم لأنه يقول : وإذ كان ذلك النزاع المعروض على المحكمة لا يتعلق بنزاع موضوعى بشأن خطابى الاعتماد أو شروطهما بل هو نزاع يتعلق باتخاذ اجراء وقتى تحفظى مما يدخل فى اختصاص المحكمة ومن ثم يكون النعى فى غير محله .*
*وصعوبة الفهم لدينا ترجع الى عدة أمور : 1- الأمر الأول أن اختصاص المحكمة متوقف على وجود شرط تحكيم ، وليس بين البنك والطالب شرط تحكيم يسمح للمحكمة بأن تدعى الاختصاص فى شأن خطابى الاعتماد.*
*وإذ كانت العلاقة بين المستفيد من الخطاب والبنك غير خاضعة للتحكيم ، فمن أين قالت المحكمة باختصاصها ؟ .. وفى كلمة أخرى ، هل يكفى أن تكون هناك علاقة تحكيم بين الطالب والمستفيد دون البنك حتى يكون للمحكمة حق اجبار البنك على الاحتفاظ بحصيلة الاعتماد ؟*
*2- الأمر الثانى هو أن طبيعة خطاب الاعتماد أنه بديل عن النقود ، وقد استقرت الاحكام فى خارج مصر على الأقل على أنه لا يجوز وقف صرف خطابات الضمان لأن ذلك ينتهى إلى الإخلال بأنها غير مشروطة . بمعنى آخر أنه لا يجوز أن تكون محلاً لأمر تحفظى ، وإن كان القضاء فى مصر قد جرى على عكس ذلك ، وهذا أيضاً يحتاج إلى بحث آخر .*
*وقد رد الحكم على عدم وجود اتفاق تحكيم بين البنك والعميل الآمر والمستفيد بأن هذا النعى فى غير محله ذلك أن موضوع الأمر المتظلم منه هو اتخاذ اجراء وقتى تحفظى ضد الشـركة المتظلمة ولا علاقة للبنك بهذا الأمر ولا مصلحة للمتظلمة فى التمسك به نيابة عن البنك .* 
*كما أنه رد على عدم جواز وقف تسييل خطاب الضمان بأن الأمر لم يمنع صرف مبلغ خطابى الاعتماد ، وإنما اقتصر أمره على ايداع القيمة امانة لدى البنك المصرى البريطانى حتى يفصل بين الشركة المتظلمة والمتظلم ضدها ، وهو ما يعتبر من الاجراءات التحفظية .*
*قضى الحكم بقبول التظلم شكلاً ، وفى الموضوع برفضه وتأييد الأمر المتظلم منه ، ورأى الحكم أنه لما كان من المقرر قانوناً ان الاختصاص بنظر مسائل التحكيم التى يحيلها قانون التحكيم إلى القضاء المصرى للمحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع ، أما إذا كان نزاعاً تجاريا دولياً فإن الاختصاص لمحكمة الاستئناف ، ويجوز لهذه المحكمة أن تأمر بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم - باتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظية سواء قبل البدء فى اجراءات التحكيم أو اثناء سيرها . وإذا كان المشرع فى القانون 27 لسنة 1994 قد نص صراحة على اختصاص محكمة استئناف القاهرة باصدار الأمر باتخاذ اجراءات وقتية أو تحفظية ومن ثم يكون النعى على الأمر المتظلم منه لصدوره من غير مختص فى غير محله .*
*وهذا الحكم يستحق دراسة مستفيضة فيما وصل اليه فى الأمور الأربعة التى تعرض لها ، وهى - تلخيصاً :*
*(1)عدم وجود علاقة تحكيم خاصة بخطاب الاعتماد .*
*(2)عدم التعرض لتسييل خطاب الضمان .*
*(3)الأمر بحفظ قيمته سائلة أمانة هو اجراء تحفظى .*
*(4)ما أثر وجود ذكر خطاب الضمان فى عقد المقاولة الذى يشتمل هو على شرط التحكيم ؟*

*الاختصاص صحيح ، وإنما وقف تسييل خطاب الضمان ليس طعنا فى الاختصاص ، وإنما طعن فى جواز ذلك من الناحية القانونية ، لأن خطاب الضمان يقوم بوظيفة النقود ، وهو على أية حال مبدأ هام وإن اختلف مع العرف الدولى .وبتاريخ 12/12/1996 قضت المحكمة بنقض الحكم حيث قضت (( ولما كان ذلك وكان الاصل أن القاضى لا يباشر عملاً ولائياً إلى فى الاحوال التى وردت فى التشريع على سبيل الحصر ، وتمشياً مع هذا الأصل وحرصاً من المشرع على عدم الخروج بهذه السلطة الوقتية إلى غير ما يستهدف منها قضى فى المادة 194 من قانون المرافعات بعد تعديلها بالقانون رقم23 لسنة 1992 بتقييد سلطة القاضى فى اصدار الأمر على عريضة بحيث لا يكون له رد على ما افصحت عنه المذكرة الايضاحية أن يصدر هذا الأمر فى غير الحالات التى يرد فيها نص خاص يجيز له اصداره ، وإذا كان لا يوجد نص فى القانون يجيز انتهاج طريق الأوامر على* 
*عرائض لوقف تسييل خطابات الضمان ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذا قضى بتأييد الأمر على عريضة بوقف تسييل خطابات الضمان محل النزاع لصالح الجهة المستفيدة (الطاعنة) وبايداع قيمتها أمانة لدى البنك المطعون ضده الثانى يكون قد خالف القانون )) .*

*(43)ويثور التساؤل حول مدى سلطة المحكم فى شأن عملة الوفاء .الواقع أن المحكمون يتمتعون بسلطات واسعة فى شأن العملة التى يتعين أن يتم الوفاء على أساسها ، أو فى مسألة انخفاض قيمة تلك العملة فى المعاملات الدولية .*
*فيجرى قضاء التحكيم من ناحية أولى على أن العملة المختارة بوصفها عملة الوفاء يجب الاعتداد بها فى الحكم . ومع ذلك ، فإن المحكمون قد فرقوا بين الوفاء فى أوقات محددة فى حالة التنفيذ العادى الذى يجب أن يتم بالضرورة بعملة (الدولار) وبين الوفاء بمقابل نتيجة عدم تنفيذ الالتزام . ذلك أن تركيز الضرر الحاصل فى الفرض الأخير فى مكان معين ، يجيز للمحكم أن يقضى بالتعويض بعملة أجنبية بالنسبة لمكان التحكيم( 27 ) .*
*والقضاء السابق يتفق مع ما يجرى عليه العمل فى فرنسا ، إلا أن مثل هذا القضاء محل خلاف على الصعيد الدولى ، فالتحكيم الذى يتم فى انجلترا يوجب تحويل الدين المتفق على سداده بعملة أجنبية إلى العملة الانجليزية .*
*ومن ناحية ثانية ، يجرى قضاء التحكيم فى مسائل التجارة الدولية على أن قيمة العملة التى تمثل الالتـزام بمبلغ معين يجب أن تقدر بوقت استحقاقها ، وليس بوقت الوفاء الذى قد يكون متأخراً . ويرفض القضاء الانجليزى أن يأخذ فى اعتباره هبوط العملة ، إلا إذا اشترط الاطراف هذا الضمان ، استناداً إلى أن المدين لا يمكن أن يستفيد من تأخره فى الوفاء بديونه ، وأن مجرد فوائد التأخير لا تكفى لاصلاح الضرر الذى يلحق* 
*بالدائن .*
*ومن المتفق عليه أنه يجب اعادة تقدير قيمة العملة يوم الحكم بسبب انخفاض قيمتها فى المعاملات الدولية نتيجة للظروف الطارئة ، فقد اعتدت هيئة التحكيم باعادة تقدير العملة الاسبانية (بيزيتا) لتعويض المدعى عن هبوط تلك العملة رغم أنه لا يمكن تبريرها بأنها العقد ، من جانب المدعى عليه أو يسند أى خطأ إليه ن فى الوقت الذى يتحقق فى النزاع مبدأ القوة القاهرة.*

*(44)الشروط الخاصة بعقد الفيديك : وقد نصت عليها المادة 72 من خلال ثلاث حالات :*
*الحالة الأولى : وتشمل الحالة التى يتقرر فيها فى العقد ، إمكانية الدفع الكلى أو الجزئى لقيمة العقد للمقاول بعملة أو عملات أجنبية . وفى هذه الحالة لا يجوز أن تتغير القيمة بسبب التغيرات فى سعر أو أسعار الصرف بين العملات الأجنبية والعملية الوطنية(28 ) .*
*الحالة الثانية : وتتعلق بالشكل الذى يطلب فيه صاحب العمل تقديم العطاء مقدرا بقيمة عملة معينة ، فى حين ينص العقد على امكانية تسديد الالتزامات بأكثر من عملة ، ويكون المقاول قد حدد النسب والكميات من العملات التى يستلزم اجراء الدفع بواسطتها . وفى هذه الحالة فإن سعر الصرف أو أسعار الصرف التى تطبق ، وتحسب على اساسها هذه النسب والكميات ، هى التى يقررها البنك المركزى فى بلد تنفيذ الأعمال ، طبقاً للأسعار المعلنة من طرفه فى الثلاثين يوماً السابقة على اليوم الأخير لتقديم العطاءات.*
*الحالة الثالثة : وتتعلق بالحـالة التى يتقرر فيها فى العقـد امكانية الدفع بأكثر من عملة ، وفى هذه الحالة فإن النسب والكميات التى تتحدد بالعملات الأجنبية ، تدفع طبقاً للمستخلصات وشهادات الحصر والتقدير ، طبقاً لما هو وارد فى البند الأول والبند الثانى من هذه المادة ، وطبقاً للاجراءات والقواعد المقررة فى المادتين 58 و* 
*59 من عقد الفيديك (بخصوص تنظيم المدفوعات والأقساط) ( 29 ).*

*(45)ويثور التساؤل حول سلطة المحكم فى تعديل أو تكملة العقود الدولية للإنشاءات :الواقع أن مشكلة تعديل وتكملة مضمون العقود تكمن فى واقع الأمر فى صعوبة تحديد طبيعتها ، فهى تنطوى على خلط بين المسائل الاجرائية والمسائل الموضوعية ، وهذه المسائل تعد من المسائل القانونية التى مازالت محل جدل عميق على الصعيد الدولى . فذهبت بعض هيئات التحكيم إلى أن المحكم لا يملك تعديل العقد ، وذهب البعض الآخر إلى أن له مثل هذه السلطة إذا كانت هناك صعوبات جسيمة من شأنه الإخلال بتوازن العقد . كما أنه من المتفق عليه أنه ليس هناك ما يمنع المحكم من تكملة ثغرات العقد ، سواء أكانت هذه الثغرات أولية أو طارئة ، وعلى الأخص عند عدم الاتفاق على تكملتها( 30 ) .*
*وكلما اتفق الأطراف على مبدأ تعديل ، فإن للمحكمين تكييفه . ويجرى العمل فى مجال العقود طويلة الأجل على إدراج شروط خاصة تتعلق بالقوة القاهرة فى العقد وغاية هذه الشروط هى التخفيف من شروط القوة القاهرة والحد من آثارها .*
*لا يوجد فى دليل أو مرشد أو لائحة غرفة التجارة ما يفيد اعادة التفاوض عند حدوث القوة القاهرة أو نتيجة لعدم التوقع .*
*والأمر يقترب هنا من حالة التعسر وخاصة عندما يحيل إلى شروط القوة القاهرة إلى الغير لإجراء التعديل اللازم فى العقد .*

*وهناك فارق بين كل من شروط التعسر وشرط القوة القاهرة ، ففى حالة القوة القاهرة ، فإننا بصدد أحداث غير متوقعة ، وتخرج عن رقابة الطرفين ، وتجعل تنفيذ الالتزام مستحيلاً لا مرهقاً ، وغالباً ما تكون النتيجة الفسخ أو التحلل فى الالتزام . أما فى حالة شرط التعسر فنحن بصدد تصحيح الموقف ، والذى نتج عن اضطراب فى الظروف المحيطة بالتنفيذ والتى أدت إلى اختلاف معطيات التنفيذ التالية عن معطيات التنفيذ الأولى التى بنى على أساسها التعاقد ، ومن ثم لابد من اعادة التنظيم والتصحيح والتفاوض من اجل تعديل الالتزام .*
*جزيل الشكر للاستاذ رأفت خليل على مجهوداته القيمه*

----------

